# Steady-state mass balance model



## ruiseñor

Contexto:
A steady-state mass balance model was used to evaluate how changes in three factors (the ventilation rate, the volume of the mc-frame, and the inclusion of a pollutant absorber) would affect the concentrations of gaseous air pollutants transported to the paintings in the frames. 

El tema es conservacion del patrimonio cultural.  El articulo habla de unos modelos para evaluar la calidad del aire dentro de los marcos microclimaticos que protegen las pinturas un un museo. 

Mil gracias por a ayuda
R


----------



## Jesarib

Hola,

En los modelos para simulación de flujo de masas (aire, agua, etc) el termino "steady-state" se utiliza para definir un análisis "puntual", es decir, todas las características del modelo permanecen constantes (flujos, concentraciones, temperaturas, etc). Por el contrario, una simulación del tipo "Extended-period", considera las variaciones que pueda haber -en un periodo dado- en el flujo, concentración, etc.

Saludos


----------



## ruiseñor

Jesarib said:


> Hola,
> 
> En los modelos para simulación de flujo de masas (aire, agua, etc) el termino "steady-state" se utiliza para definir un análisis "puntual", es decir, todas las características del modelo permanecen constantes (flujos, concentraciones, temperaturas, etc). Por el contrario, una simulación del tipo "Extended-period", considera las variaciones que pueda haber -en un periodo dado- en el flujo, concentración, etc.
> 
> Saludos



Mil gracias por tu explicación.  Existe una traducción concreta para el termino "steady-state" ?, o lo podria traducir como "se utilizó un modelo puntual"  .  Gracias de antemano.
R


----------



## abeltio

steady state = en condiciones permanentes (sin efectos transitorios)

Yo pondría:
Un modelo de balance másico en condiciones permanentes (sin efectos transitorios) fue utilizado para evaluar...


----------



## Mastoc

Steady state también se puede traducir como "estado estacionario"
El modelo de balance de masas en estado estacionario...


----------



## ruiseñor

Mil gracias!!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Coincido con Mastoc, la traducción de *steady state* es _estado estacionario_.


----------



## ruiseñor

Mil gracias!!!


----------



## abeltio

Hakuna Matata said:


> Coincido con Mastoc, la traducción de *steady state* es _estado estacionario_.



Sí, estado estacionario queda mejor


----------



## Jesarib

Mastoc said:


> Steady state también se puede traducir como "estado estacionario"
> El modelo de balance de masas en estado estacionario...



Tambien concuerdo con esta traducción.


----------

